# So crazy Ball jar -_ - need info! (Tiny tiny Ball embossed word @veryBottom front before bottom curve)



## SKS.TUSC (Aug 27, 2021)

So iv searched all hours of the night last night, looking for information about a jar I bought at a thrift store yesterday. I bought a lot of Ball jars (clear & aqua's with glass, wire, zinc lids).
Then I picked up & purchased & clear jar (Ball jar????) It had nothing of sorts of the "Ball" word around the face of the jar like normal Ball jars with good size lettering. BUT, but it had the word "Ball" in ***crazy little*** embossed lettering at the very front bottom.
When I bought it, I remember reading an article a long time ago about this jar & got excited. Now I can't find the article after about 10hrs of obsessively looking. And to be honest I forget what the article said about it. I know it would be beneficial to post a pic (and I will later tomorrow) but it's buried in boxes in my vehicles trunk. If any one has a clue to what this maybe, I'd owe ya big time!


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Aug 27, 2021)

SKS.TUSC said:


> So iv searched all hours of the night last night, looking for information about a jar I bought at a thrift store yesterday. I bought a lot of Ball jars (clear & aqua's with glass, wire, zinc lids).
> Then I picked up & purchased & clear jar (Ball jar????) It had nothing of sorts of the "Ball" word around the face of the jar like normal Ball jars with good size lettering. BUT, but it had the word "Ball" in ***crazy little*** embossed lettering at the very front bottom.
> When I bought it, I remember reading an article a long time ago about this jar & got excited. Now I can't find the article after about 10hrs of obsessively looking. And to be honest I forget what the article said about it. I know it would be beneficial to post a pic (and I will later tomorrow) but it's buried in boxes in my vehicles trunk. If any one has a clue to what this maybe, I'd owe ya big time!


By the way it's a clear slick jar until u find the tiny embossed "Ball" word at the bottom before bottom curve. Quart size.


----------



## BottleEnthusiast (Aug 28, 2021)

SKS.TUSC said:


> By the way it's a clear slick jar until u find the tiny embossed "Ball" word at the bottom before bottom curve. Quart size.


Ill try to find something when you post a pic


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 28, 2021)

It sounds like a product jar made by Ball glass company...they made many product jars and other bottles at the various glass plants they owned and these are typically marked on the heel or base with a small "Ball".  In most cases, these jars have no value.  I'll await a photo to pass final judgement.


----------



## Dogo (Aug 28, 2021)

Ball glass works did make more than canning jars. I have a clear glass decanter, about a quart in size, marked Ball Bros on the base.


----------



## Bohdan (Sep 2, 2021)

SKS.TUSC said:


> So iv searched all hours of the night last night, looking for information about a jar I bought at a thrift store yesterday. I bought a lot of Ball jars (clear & aqua's with glass, wire, zinc lids).
> Then I picked up & purchased & clear jar (Ball jar????) It had nothing of sorts of the "Ball" word around the face of the jar like normal Ball jars with good size lettering. BUT, but it had the word "Ball" in ***crazy little*** embossed lettering at the very front bottom.
> When I bought it, I remember reading an article a long time ago about this jar & got excited. Now I can't find the article after about 10hrs of obsessively looking. And to be honest I forget what the article said about it. I know it would be beneficial to post a pic (and I will later tomorrow) but it's buried in boxes in my vehicles trunk. If any one has a clue to what this maybe, I'd owe ya big time!


"... It had nothing of sorts of the "Ball" word around the face of the jar like normal Ball jars..."  ???


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Sep 3, 2021)

No, just at the very bottom right before the curve down on the jar. Real tiny, probably a 5 on the letter size scale.


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Sep 3, 2021)

Bohdan said:


> "... It had nothing of sorts of the "Ball" word around the face of the jar like normal Ball jars..."  ???


I need to get it out of the box it's buried in. Life got busy & haven't got a minute to take pics.


----------



## GeorgiaRobert (Sep 3, 2021)

I found this years ago and keep it on my phone, hopefully it helps someone interested in Ball jars


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 3, 2021)

Here's another Ball logo chart that has more detail.


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Sep 8, 2021)

Bohdan said:


> "... It had nothing of sorts of the "Ball" word around the face of the jar like normal Ball jars..."  ???


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Sep 8, 2021)

BottleEnthusiast said:


> Ill try to find something when you post a pic


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Sep 8, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> It sounds like a product jar made by Ball glass company...they made many product jars and other bottles at the various glass plants they owned and these are typically marked on the heel or base with a small "Ball".  In most cases, these jars have no value.  I'll await a photo to pass final judgement.


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Sep 8, 2021)

jarsnstuff said:


> Here's another Ball logo chart that has more detail.


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Sep 8, 2021)

Dogo said:


> Ball glass works did make more than canning jars. I have a clear glass decanter, about a quart in size, marked Ball Bros on the base.


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Sep 8, 2021)

BottleEnthusiast said:


> Ill try to find something when you post a pic


Sorry it took so long, I finally dug the jars out.


----------

